# Tarn Gorges to Pyrenees



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Right, Tarn Gorges done and ready to head directly for the Pyreenees ( Bagneres de Luchon first, following Barry),but how do we get there. Wondering if anyone can suggest a bit of a scenic route with maybe a nice stop over en route.Grateful for any suggestions. Thanks to all who posted advice on the Tarn region used your advice and had a wonderful experience.


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

A pleasant route I took recently followed the Route du Vin and then picked up superb and remote Cathar Castles as I climbed ever further into the Pyrenees.

Have a look on a map and see if any of this route grabs your interest:

Milau, Tuchan, Padern, Cucugnan, Peyrepertuse, Queribus, Maury, Puilurens, Quillan, Puivert, Montsegur, Foix, Saint-Girons, Engomer, Audressein, Portet-d'Aspet, Cierp-Gaud, Bagnères-de-Luchon.

Other routes are available............


----------



## Bigusdickus (Nov 6, 2012)

Don't rule out Rocamadourand Cahoors on the way.
Bd..


----------



## tonyt (May 25, 2005)

Not sure what "rocks your boat" but if you like spectacular gorge roads then take a look at Gorges Galamus, East of Quillan and just north of St Paul de Fenouillet.

Motorhomes are not allowed through it but there are parking places each end and an amazing road to cycle/walk through.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Hurricane - thanks for the detailed suggestion, why not, in no hurry so following your plan. If we end up on sheep tracks we can blame you .


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

:lol: :lol: :lol: 

You have a lovely van, so perhaps I should add, that some Cathar Castle parking is 'interesting' and the short tributary roads up to them are narrow.

There is generally somewhere more sensible to park a little lower down, but then it's "Shank's Pony" on up. But the views are well worth the walk.


----------



## bigtree (Feb 3, 2007)

There is an Aire at Duilhac below Peyrepertuse but I did see a van up at the entrance to the chateau,also try and take in Mirepoix with it's medieval square.I should have said they were wilding in the car park at the chateau with an even better view than down in the Aire.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

You guys are having a larrrf -made it to the aire at Duilhac, after some hairy roads, visited the castle. Lovely views . Now if only I can find a way out !
Here's a photo we took
https://plus.google.com/photos/1077...6053073364899173522&oid=107721467116787134367


----------



## HurricaneSmith (Jul 13, 2007)

If you think that one challenging............You'll never get up Queribus. :lol: 

Here is my van at the Peyrepertuse Aire, skulking behind a tree.  

Thought you were going to take it slowly..............You must have blasted a bit to get there so fast. :wink: 

Have fun..........the best is yet to come. :wink:



Edit: Can't load 430kb photo of the Aire, so have given up as Mahler's 'Resurrection' has just ended at the Proms.


----------



## Gretchibald (Jul 22, 2011)

Ahhh, that explains it, we came in through Queribus! Lost Irishman syndrome.


----------

